# Great article Perry



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Great article Perry, I just want to remind everyone to be thoughtful of where we drive this spring. Ruts in the field or tearing up section lines does not set well with the landowners. Walking a little father is better than leaving a bad taste. I have been in that situation same as Perry you feel like ##it for bothering someone.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya, that was a great article. Having gotten a huge 4WD dually tractor stuck myself, I especially appreciate the picture.

Will there be a follow up article on how to get unstuck?

M.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Having been as stuck as that tractor did any of the chains stay straight when you pulled out the equipment, if not you where not stuck. 

Ron


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

In my case we left the tractor until sun-up the next morning when the mud was solid again. Wasn't really a big production to get it out then. Just had another tractor help pull the disc (or whatever) out backwards. We had a Cat that could have yanked it out, but brute force is a good way to break things. If you can bend links in a chain, imagine what else can get bent up.

M.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The only time I've ever been stuck was when we were pheasant hunting and got high centered in the snow.

Great story Perry.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

I live to get 4 wheelers and Jeeps stuck in the mud!! Thats what big ole Warn winches are for! :lol:

Sling some chit!
:rock:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for the complements, guys.

I didn't tell you about the time my Caravan slid off the road down in Iowa. I was going to do a U-turn to chase a running pheasant. I just put my right front wheel on the grass and the shoulder gave way and I slowly slid into the ditch. I tried to drive back up on the gravel but got hung up. I had to walk a quarter mile to ask the local farmer for help. He pulled me a little but was afraid to pull in more for fear of tipping the van. It was just enough to get back down in the ditch. Then, I gave her hell for about 75 yards down the knee high grass in the ditch. If there had been a rock, log, or big badger whole hidden in there I don't know what might have happened. But, I got up enough speed to blast out of the ditch like a dude on a snow board. I got a four wheel drive vehicle the next year.


----------

